# Exterior Paint: Duration, Superpaint, Manor Hall, or Timeless?



## mwewriter (Aug 14, 2007)

The exterior of our house desperately needs repainting, so we've gotten bids from a few contractors. Each one gave us an estimate for a couple of different paints of his choosing. Now, we're trying to figure out which of the paints would be best.

We live in a mostly dry desert climate that does get rain and snow in the winter. Temps range from about 5 degrees (winter) to 115 degrees (July). Sun/fading is an issue.

We'd like to keep the cost down, of course, but want to get a paint that actually lasts (unlike the stuff that's on our house now, which started peeling after just a year).

We're leaning toward one of two contractors who recommend Sherwin-Williams Superpaint or Duration, or Pittsburgh Manor Hall or Timeless. I've read quite a bit on this forum about Superpaint and Duration (most seem to like those) but not much about Manor Hall or Timeless.

Which of these paints do you recommend and why? Is the Duration or Timeless worth the extra cost over the Superpaint or Manor Hall?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 1, 2007)

I was running the manor hall interior exterior gloss for a long time inside for trim. I just recently switched my trim paint back to ICI dulux because the manor hall would'nt blend into itself very well.
What i mean by that is, i do new construction and when spraying metel doors wainscott ect, multiple coats like a quick fog coat would never blend into itself. For Exterior i almost always go with the Dulux. 
I understand you will probably not be having your exterior sprayed, yet another concern will be that manor hall dries so dang quick ( which is what i think the problem i have been having with it is ) that a additive like floetrol for "latex" would be advised.
On my personal note i sprayed trim in the last house with dulux and did not have any of the problems i had with manor hall. Also their exterior manor hall may be different, but i doubt it.


----------



## mwewriter (Aug 14, 2007)

Thanks for the info!

The two contractors would be spraying the outside of the house (they've proposed two coats of the Superpaint or Manor Hall, or one coat of Duration or Timeless), with backrolling only in certain areas. That's okay, isn't it?

From what you wrote, it sounds like the Manor Hall wouldn't be the best choice for spraying, though ...


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

What's your house made of?
Well, sided with actually....


----------



## mwewriter (Aug 14, 2007)

It's a fiberboard siding, cottage lap. It already has one coat of paint on it that was put on when the house was built.


----------



## harshy (Aug 15, 2007)

*hi*

if you want to paint the house..i would add thermilate paint additive to your paint mix it well in... paint on the exterior it will help keep heat out..it reflects the heat away..or paint it inside to keep heat in...

hope it helps..i live in the uk and its cold most of the time and applied it to the interior which helped keep heat in..

:thumbsup:


----------

